# What can I do with fermented honey?



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

I just learned today that I've had about 4 gallons of honey to ferment. What can I do with it? A couple of options I can think of are: 

- I have a friend who wants to try making mead. Is it okay to give this to him "as is" or do I need to heat it to kill the yeast first and stop the fermentation? If so, what temperature do I need to heat to?

- Can I heat the honey to kill the yeast and stop the fermentation, then feed the honey back to the bees?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

You can feed it back to the bees just as it is and they will take care of the fermentation. The bees will dehydrate the honey and the fermentation should not restart. Alcohol even wood alcohol doesn't seem to harm bees. The mead maker can just mix in some Camden tablets to kill any yeast when he starts his mead.


----------

